# Job in Singapore



## geethasuji (May 12, 2013)

Hi, Can anyone pls help me out in getting a job in Singapore.
I have completed my BE((ECE) and currently working as a Network Engineer in Chennai.


----------



## krishna_amaze (Apr 29, 2013)

hey im also looking .... if u get any good consultant pls let me know


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ever heard of google ??


----------



## sudheer2pv (May 17, 2013)

*Graphic Dsigner*

Hi, Can any help me how to get a job in Singapore. I am working as a graphic designer from past three years.


Thanks


----------



## hujo2008 (Mar 21, 2013)

hey, I'm also looking for, if you get any good consultant pls let me know.：clap2：


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Guys, there is not any way from where you can find job through consultant.

If you are working in some niche technology and post your resume in some job sites like monster , you should be able to get what you want.

But yes, you should be having good year of experience as well.


----------

